# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Mapper entres de carte Avnet

## tanguiguy

Bonjour,

j'utilise Ise Project Navigator pour programmer un fpga Virtex4, mont sur une carte de chez Avnet.
Dans ce logiciel, je ne parviens pas  trouver comment rcuprer les entres (qui sont sur les prises 140 pins) dans le fpga. Comment faire correspondre ces entres avec les entres de mes modules du fpga ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un connat ces cartes ?

Merci de votre aide

----------

